# PM-932 DRO install



## 38Bill (Feb 12, 2017)

Here are a couple of photos of the PM Matthews DRO install for my PM-932 mill that I did this weekend. I couldn't find much for photos that showed mounting brackets when I was looking for info so I thought posting these may be of some help to others. I wanted to have both read heads fixed and the rails move. Seemed to me to be the best way as there is very little cable movement that could potentially cause problems. The kit came with several angle brackets that didn't seem to be usable for much, the only one I used was a single flat plate. For the others I used 3/8" plate aluminium.  (I just happened to have a bin of scrap 3/8" aluminium plate). The plate thickness needed some adjusting so as to locate the read head correctly. All the mounting holes are slotted for adjustability. As I could no longer use the stock accordion chip cover I decided to use it's two existing tapped holes to mount the read head plate on the back of the table. I also used the chip cover's rear holes to hold a rubber flap as a chip cover. The bracket design made it very easy to adjust the read head vertically. Now I just need to figure out how to use all the features of the DRO.


----------



## Hozzie (Sep 12, 2017)

I am getting ready to do this.  Is this setup still working well for you?


----------



## 38Bill (Sep 12, 2017)

Still very happy with it. I have not run into any issues other than it does limit how far back the table moves in the Y direction but I knew that from the start. Pretty sure I wouldn't have like the glass scale mounted on the front either so its a toss up.


----------



## Hozzie (Sep 12, 2017)

Great, thanks.  Down to the shop to start the install.


----------



## BFHammer (Sep 14, 2017)

Hozzie,
Good luck on the install - keep us posted and lots of pictures if you can.  I ordered this for my Pm-932 and will be installing soon I hope!
Mark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32789719488.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.flhMB4


----------



## Hozzie (Sep 21, 2017)

I finished my install on my mill.  Not a terribly hard install, but had to make a few spacers, etc.

On this X Axis I tapped two holes in the table and mounted to the 'mounting bar' (can't see it in the picture) supplied with my kit (PM kit).  The top of the Scale then bolts right to that mounting bar.  For the reader, I had to make a 1/2" aluminum plate that I bolted into the existing holes where the way cover was attached.  I then threaded two holes to mount the reader to.  You can see it all done below. (excuse the junk in my camera lens in the pictures)




For the Y Axis, I had to take a piece of Aluminum bar stock and drop my mount point below my Power Feed.  I tapped into the lower part of the table again.   I then tapped holes in the bar stock to mount the 'Mounting Bar' and Y Axis scale.  I was able to use one of the mounting plates supplied in the kit to mount the reader (barely, but it worked).  Picture of that below.




I put the scale covers on, installed my new Buna sheet's for protections, and hooked it up.  It works like a champ.  I had to admit, I didn't check for super level or anything like that.  I did tap the holes inline with the table so in theory nothing should bind up.  I did it all over a few nights taking my time.  Probably 6-8 hours total.

Picture completed.


----------



## 38Bill (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks good. I believe the important part of the install is to make sure that the read head slides in the center of the scale slot to prevent wear.


----------



## BFHammer (Sep 21, 2017)

Great job - thanks for the pics.  

I love the Buna sheets - I just got some 1/4" thick from mcmaster and it's great.  Have a piece on top of my lathe, on my mill like yours and a piece on my metal workbench.


----------



## buzzkill (Dec 29, 2017)

What length scales did you use?


----------



## 38Bill (Dec 29, 2017)

Mine are 14" X 25"  (350mm X 650mm).


----------



## buzzkill (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks. I just ordered a 2 axis.


----------



## CaptNemo (Feb 2, 2018)

Tagged for future reference


----------

